# Where Now Redfish & Trout?



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

Going out Friday and Saturday......Where to find some white or spec trout and where to find some redfish?

Any suggestions on locations to find such prey?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

In the water.......ok sorry had to. Ive caught a bazilliin white trout at 3mb and reds on the beach at pickens. Good luck


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

LOL keperry1182, redfishjohn try some bayous or try some places where the bayous or river goes out into the bay. You should have some luck with the trout (white or speck) there. Go up hwy 90, theres a lot of inlets and bay area that you can fish. ALso like keperry said hit the beach out there at fort pickens,always a variety of fish there. Good luck


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

RedfishJohn said:


> Going out Friday and Saturday......Where to find some white or spec trout and where to find some redfish?
> 
> Any suggestions on locations to find such prey?



Don't know if your fishing pcola or Destin but the destin bridge is always a safe bet for some reds.


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are in Panama City, reds are hitting off the jetties at St. Andrews.


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys. I need all the help I can get!

I am such a novice and at such a tender young age of 63 too. Would like to meet ya'll and go out fishing with ya or perhaps just shadow your boat with mine to find out some of the fun spots to try.

By the way, I have been told you can buy Fla Lobster at Sexton's Seafoods in 
Desitin area. Any of ya'll know for sure. If price were right, I might just drive down to pick some up.


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

P.S. I will let you know if I find a few Trouts and Redfishes this weekend and if I can tell where I was at, I will let you know!!!

SeaFood & Catch It!,,,,RedfishJohn


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats cool redfish john,
always would like to see pics so if you catch them post them so everyone can see. Good luck fishing


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck. See you in the spring. Hope you catch a bunch


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

On Friday, Tied to bridge at "The Pass" at Orange Beach, I caught a 29 inch Redfish and other guy with me caught some sheephead. Fortunately I had an Alabama Fishing License.
Beautiful Fish. I want to put picture for ya'll to look at but do not know how? Tell me how to put a pic here and I will do it.
We went back Saturday, but workmen painting on bridge kept moving us til we decided to leave. We could not catch cold on Saturday. I figured it was due to cold front coming in on Saturday. Would you thing a cold front could cause fish lockjaw in Perdido Bay and other fishing areas around "The Pass".


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

This link tells you how to post pictures:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/how-post-pictures-79292/


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey RedFish John!! With a name like REDFISH JOHN one would think u no how/where to catch a redfish??? LOL My 2nd name is Red Snapper!!?? SHHHHHHH!!


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

Naw, I just have to get lucky.......I need those with lots of experience to tell where to find some fish to carry home. I like snappers but I do not like going out 34 miles to catch 2 snappers. Last time I went I had a good time and we threw back a bunch of fish getting to choose the biggest snappers to keep. I have started fishing pretty much in shore for reds, trout, and flounder. But I do not know where to find them too well. Just Luck so far if I find them. I do love to catch redfish so I use that like a nickname Ole Redfish John....... If you have suggestions to find red fish, trout, and flounder, Please let me know. If you catch Red Snappers without going out more than 5 miles, let me know where. I'd love to do that.......
Thanks, RFJ


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

RFJ, if you want to catch red snapper, pensacola bay holds plenty. Also, there are plenty of places within two miles of Pensacola and Destin Pass to catch them. Although they are very over fished (insert sarcasm), you can catch them pretty much anywhere there is structure.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol sniper on the red snapper comment. I have been catching them in the bay over here in destin some up to 20inches but that's a different topic for now. I have been finding a lot of reds on the beach lately, today probaly 5 schools of over 100 fish each. Also around the pass mainly at the jetties on out going tide and bridge has been better on incoming tide. Been a lot of rat reds running in the harbor and the sound, not many keepers. Good luck!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Redfishjohn, perdido pass is usually pretty good. Under the bridge hold a lot of red fish and sheepies. Also try on the outside of the west Jetties. It's usually pretty thick with Sheepies and pomps. Fish Ono Island at night under the lights, lots of specs and reds.

Look up BT66 on here, he's mastered catching Reds and Specs.
PM me sometime, I fish the area quite a bit.


----------



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Redfish*

Where are some good areas to catch red fish?


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

Send me your e mail and I will send you a pic of the redfish I caught.......
I can not get the D....thing to go through on PF. I will have to get my Daughter to help me when she is down for dinner.,,,
Thanks for the info though.....I will show it to her......


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys are so nice.....
I am only a part timer down in Lillian Alabama. I bought a "Villa"
over in Spanish Cove. We tell folks we have a Villa in L.A. you should see the response we get.

I do appreciate all your help and will be contacting you and messaging on PF big time til I learn how and where to fish in the area. I bought in to Freedom Boat Club so I have a boat when I need it....

Thanks so much,

Redfish John


----------



## ElijahStepherson (Feb 10, 2012)

i will tell you, go out to the sound side at johnsons beach with a 6 hook, 1 or two split shot, and some live shrimp, hook the shrimp, keep it alive, and cast, and slowly reel it in, you will catch reds, specks, and whites aplenty, either be in a boat or in the water though


----------



## lintonschoice (Feb 7, 2012)

*Redfish and Speckled Trout*

The Redfish are doing fairly well in the creek inlets at Keaton Beach Fl. on live shrimp. Otherwise the trout fishing is so-so.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

hit the bridge...


----------

